# horrible noise - eheim classic impeller noise? -RESOLVED!



## ColeMan (Mar 9, 2008)

one of my eheim classics makes some god awful noise when I plug it in like it's not primed, but I know it is...it's not pumping any water, and I can't for the life of me figure out what's going on. It's late, and I've had a long week, so I might be missing something, but considering I have the same filter on the other side of the same tank that I didn't treat any differently (which is running fine after my water change), this makes no sense to me. Anyone?

I looked at the impeller and it seemed to be fine...but I'm no impeller expert...it doesn't seem like there's a whole lot that can go wrong. I've never had this problem before...is cavitation like this normal? Why isn't it circulating water?


----------



## fshfanatic (Apr 20, 2006)

I would remove the impeller and hold the magnet while turning the blades. Does it continue to spin 360' or does it spin and stop? Is that ceramic shaft in one piece? is it seated properly?

The impeller should only turn about 3/4 of the way and then stop.

Is there air trapped in the impeller housing? When I clean my classics especially the 2213, it seems to hold air for a couple hours and makes noise. Just give it a shake to help the air out.

There really cant be a whole lot wrong. Should be easy to figure out. Let me know.


----------



## ColeMan (Mar 9, 2008)

I think it had something to do with my reactor? I know that sounds strange, but when my girlfriend did the water change, she didn't close the double tap valves. I think there was some weirdo negative pressure thing with the reactor which prevented the canister from filling all the way? Really confusing, but it seems to have worked itself out...Thanks for the impeller help, fsh. It seems that, even though you weren't directly responsible for fixing my filter, it seems that your very presence has worked its magic...Thanks! Rep for you fixing my filter via simply caring...an eheim first, perhaps!


----------



## lescarpentier (Feb 2, 2008)

ColeMan said:


> when my girlfriend did the water change, she didn't close the double tap valves.


I really don't understand this.What do the double tap connectors have to do with a water change? Did she clean the filters too?



ColeMan said:


> I think there was some weirdo negative pressure thing with the reactor which prevented the canister from filling all the way?


Unless the filter was cleaned the canister should have remained full.


----------



## fshfanatic (Apr 20, 2006)

ColeMan said:


> I think it had something to do with my reactor?


If you had mentioned you had an inline reactor, I would have told you that yes, this was probably the source of access air and to wiggle everything to help it purge.


----------

